# Connected Home Installation Images (closed)



## Doug Brott

This thread is here for pictures of installations *ONLY*. This can include close ups, diagrams, or other Connected Home relevant images. There is to be *NO DISCUSSION* in this thread. If you want to start a discussion regarding a particular image, please start a new thread.

If you do not have an original image as part of your post, it will be deleted. There may not be a ton of organization in this thread, but it will still be easier to sift through images than lots of discussion.

Post Guidelines:

There must be an original image in your post, either as an attachment or using the [img]URL[/img] BBCode Format
Please provide a summary of what is being shown in the image
No discussion only posts - they will be deleted regardless of content

Thanks for everyone for your cooperation


----------



## Doug Brott

*Receiver DECA used as a Broadband DECA* - The open coax connection (on right side of image) will be connected into your SWiM network via either an open port on your existing splitter or by adding a new splitter. The Ethernet cable connects to your router.


----------



## Steve

My PI is a little different, as you can see:










Close up of the part #:


----------



## MurrayW

See this link under the other main DECA thread for my DECA setup.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459406#post2459406


----------



## dwcolvin

*Update (2/8/2011): Since DECAs, Broadband DECAs, BS Filters and splitters are readily available cheap on eBay, and installers finally understand how to install WHDS, I really don't see a need to use this configuration any more. :nono2:
I don't use it, and don't recommend that you use it. However, it does work.*

*If* you're adventurous and one of your CAT5-attached receivers is near your router or a switch with an extra connection, put the DECA in line with the receiver coax connection (which simultaneously powers the DECA and is a Band Stop filter), then _plug the Ethernet cable from the DECA into the router/switch_ (*leave the receiver connected to the router/switch*). _Voilla!_ Internet connection with no additional splitter, power supply or Band Stop filter. Yes, I've done this, it works, but as always, YMMV. Note that the bridge will go down briefly when the receiver reboots.










*Warning! Warning! Danger, Will Robinson!*
This configuration is _not_ supported by D*, some folks will tell you it won't work, and it will quite possibly cause a rift in the space-time continuum and destroy the universe. 

The single DECA is certainly a *100Mbps bottleneck* to the 175Mbps DECA cloud that would not exist if there were one DECA to the DVR and another DECA to the Home Network. A quick worst-case engineering analysis shows that you *may* saturate this bandwidth *if the DVR is streaming to a receiver in the DECA cloud* _and_ *you have a dozen or so DVRs* in the DECA cloud streaming video from the Home Network*. 

_* would exceed a SWiM-16 capacity by 11 tuners, unless most DVRs were limited to a single tuner._


----------



## veryoldschool




----------



## sigma1914

Here's another working setup.


----------



## dennisj00

Here's the after effect of my SWiM 16 install. If anyone needs BBCs or WB68, PM me.


----------



## stp147




----------



## dwcolvin

The Power Supply (not a Power Inserter) supplied with a SWiM-16... this is the kludge to make it a Power Inserter:

















The PI-29 would be much cleaner.
Update: I ran another coax direct to the DC/PWR input on the SWiM-16... even cleaner.


----------



## paragon

NOTE: To please the paranoid gods of DBSTalk.....my setup in the family room would not be supported by DIRECTV in the highly unlikely situation that it caused a performance degradation of the DECA cloud.


----------



## mcbeevee

The blue plug is the power supply for DECA/internet (black power inserter for SWM). Second photo is DECA module on HR20-700.


----------



## Doug Brott

SWiMLine Dish configuration
4-way or 8-way splitter used depending on receiver count
Up to 4 DVRs or 8 non-DVRs or any combination with 8 tuners or less
DVRs have 2 tuners (SWM-2), non-DVRs 1 tuner (SWM-1)
Power direction indicated by red arrows from Power Inserter (PI)



Code:


Sat Dish [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]+-- [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI -- DECA [COLOR="Red"]<-[/COLOR]PI (-- Terminator)
           |             |
           |             +-- Ethernet to Switch
           |
           +-- DECA ----- Sat In (SWM-2)
           |     |
           |     +-- Ethernet to HR20/21/22/23, H21/23
           |
           |
           +-- DECA ----- Sat In (SWM-2)
           |     |
           |     +-- Ethernet to HR20/21/22/23, H21/23
           |
           |
           +-- DECA ----- Sat In (SWM-2)
                 |
                 +-- Ethernet to HR20/21/22/23, H21/23

This assumes a 4-way splitter is used.
Unused output legs require a terminator.


----------



## Doug Brott

Where'd my post go?

per first post in this thread:


> Post Guidelines:
> 
> There must be an original image in your post, either as an attachment or using the [img]URL[/img] BBCode Format
> Please provide a summary of what is being shown in the image
> No discussion only posts - they will be deleted regardless of content


Folks, please start a new thread or use an existing discussion thread .. This thread is for images that you contribute. I deleted a couple of dozen posts which did not follow the guidelines. Sorry.


----------



## msfaulk

Here is my setup. Finally working right. The installer didn't know that a SWiM LNB only supported 8 tuners. Thanks to the folks here for the help with that.


----------



## veryoldschool

Since even the "normal" DECA installs seem to have some problems:










And why you can't diplex anymore:


----------



## leww37334

After much complaining and whining I have reached the acceptance phase of grief, I had Directv install DECA, attached is the diagram.


----------



## joshferg

Attached are some pictures of my new install (7/14/10) with whole house DVR and internet. I had to install additional outlets to accomodate all of the plugs. :eek2:


----------



## daniellee

*Before DECA...*










*After DECA...*










*Compression connectors as standoffs...*










Before and after DECA.

Note: Because the SWM-16's tend to run quite hot, I used 4 compression connectors as standoffs to allow better air circulation around it. It runs noticeably cooler to the touch this way.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

daniellee said:


> Note: Because the SWM-16's tend to run quite hot, I used 4 compression connectors as standoffs to allow better air circulation around it. It runs noticeable cooler to the touch this way.


Wow very nice, I like the use of the connectors as standoffs.


----------



## Sim-X

Here is mine....


----------



## Eskimo

My setup...

3 receivers, 5 tuners total (2x HR24, 1x H24), DECA (broadband), and a PI.


----------



## IanRWilliams

Took a while to figure out (thank god for this forum), but here's mine:










Some notes:

- setup only worked when the SWM power supply was BETWEEN the SWM8 and the 1x8 splitter. Other diagrams show the power supply elsewhere, but that didn't work in my case.
- internet over MRV would only work when plugged into the ethernet switch or Airport, not the broadband modem itself (we have Verizon FiOS). No idea why this is true, since the modem is also a router.
- because of the quirks of our house, the 1x8 SWM splitter has to be outside (it's protected, and we're in Southern California). I don't recommend it, because of all the RG-6 you have to run through the outside wall.
- MRV and networked DVRs only worked after turning the power off EVERYTHING for 5 minutes, then restarting the modem, the Airport, the ethernet switch, the SWM power supply, the HR24 and the HR21 (in that order).


----------



## veryoldschool

There seems to be an issue sometimes with the SWiM PI being too close to the receivers/DECAs:


----------



## banditsf

I have 3 Hr 24's, 1 hr 21, 1 h24 a Swm 16 1 by 4 and a 1 by 8 .Deca and ps in to a 1 by 8 for internet and 29 volt power to 1 by 8 for Swm power and three deca's off the 1 bys for internet in 3 different rooms going into routers.All are homeruns back to Swm even deca's for internet.


----------



## banditsf

I have this after 6 weeks


----------



## tazzboo

I added another DVR in my house and well I just didn't have enough ports on the 6x8 to cover four DVRS and one Standard reciever. I now have one HR24-500, Three HR22-100 and one D12. This is how they hooked up my equipment for all of you guys to look at. Just so you know Three of the wires are not being used that are on the 1x8 splitters they are left over second feeds to three of the DVR's. I just simply terminated them at the wall plate. I have been looking at other installs and well they all seem to be using the 29v power grey box. Mine is the Black box what is the difference?


----------



## rayxxxle

This is what VOS came up with for my setup.

Errol


----------



## veryoldschool




----------



## Kev4Bama

Finally got a chance to do my SWM install Using SWM-16


----------



## ekgermann

Here's my SWM16/DECA rebuild:










SL5 on the roof

On left, Sonora Slope Compensator, Amp and Polarity Locker top to bottom, loops around at the bottom to the input of the SWM16. Lower right is the PI for the SWM box. Broadband DECA to Internet on above the SWM16, then the 4 port greenlabel splitters.

2 HR-21's
4 R22's
1 H21

4 are DECA, rest will be when the remaining 3 DECA adapters get here.

Other than same legacy compression connectors on the main feeds coming from the dish, all compression connectors. Someday I'll rebuild that too, but all signals are 95+

EKG


----------



## MetalMarine

here is my setup for getting internet to ps3 via swm.

MRV still works.

No lag on the ps3. plays games and video chats are great.


----------



## veryoldschool

These aren't installation images, but the two coax network test screens of the H25:



















Here they are from a HR24:


----------



## tbolt

Here is my DECA setup.

I got rid of a lot of Coax with this new configuration.

The video quality is amazing.


----------



## Buehlar

This is how I plan on setting mine up. 
Would the part highlighted in yellow work? Any advice/opinions welcome.


----------



## veryoldschool




----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> Is that the way you set it up? I assumed it could replace my current original white DECA box where it's on it's own coax.


This device has several options to be hooked up.
I'm using it just like a BB DECA, and not using the pass through it has [terminated output].
Another way is to use it as "a replacement" for a white DECA connected to a receiver, "BUT" you also need to use a BSF. So you connect it in "pass through" mode, with ethernet to the receiver and a BSF on the SAT input.
You can also use it without DECA as a wireless adapter too.
Very flexible. 



















^ now you can replace the DECA with a BSF and connect the ethernet to the DECAW.


----------



## veryoldschool

If you have one shorter cable run and have four receivers, plus the BB DECA, this may give you a stronger signal than using an 8-way splitter:


----------



## sonofcool

Inspired by this post by daniellee and with a ton of great direction from VeryOldSchool (aka "VOS"), I rewired the DirecTV portion of my wiring closet:








The DirecTV installation used to just hang off various places on the structured wiring cabinet. The whole install is a lot cleaner now. Having said that, as I'm posting this picture I see that I need some longer patch cables to make a neater installation:


----------



## veryoldschool

How to only use a 4-way splitter and have four receiver and internet:


----------



## veryoldschool

veryoldschool said:


> How to only use a 4-way splitter and have four receiver and internet:


Might as well show off the DECA performance:


----------



## rdalrymple

Went from SL5 LNB/WB68 to SL3 SWiM LNB & MRV. With some patience & shopping, I bought everything I needed (LNB, PI, BS Filter & DECAs) off eBay over a 2 week period for less than $100 delivered. I cleaned up a bunch wiring and did a (I believe) neater install than a "pro" install would have netted. MRV is working flawlessly so far after a relatively easy call to activate it a week ago.


----------



## veryoldschool

The PI has a capacitor to block DC, which can cause some problems with the SAT signal from the SWiM and the DECA signal from the receivers.
The SWM8 as a minimum 15' coax for the PI to resolve this poor RF match of the DC block. DECA also seems to have the same issue.
Adding a longer length of coax or a splitter over comes this problem.
While terminations are good to use, they also are just wasting signal power into a resistor, so it's better configure the system so the least terminations are needed.

Here is one way to position the PI so it has a splitter between it and the DECAs:










I've added to the bulletin images for the 24s and their DECA problem with a PI, to show where a BB DECA [or another receiver] can be connected and still not have problems:


----------



## bwickstrom

After reading a whole bunch of posts and asking lots of questions, I put together what I believe is the most current MRV installation. I included a photo and diagram. Please let me know if you see anything that looks out of place. Thank you to everyone who took the time to post on this site and answer all my questions.


----------



## DarkLogix

Heres a drawing of my setup
getting MRV is pending as they seem to ignore my e-mails and I'm hesitant to risk wasting signing a 2 year comitment before the HR34 is available
red is standard networking cable, black is coax


----------



## Stuart Sweet

A reminder... please post images only, not discussion.


----------



## pharmer53

My MRV setup after reading and viewing all the installation posts. Thanks!!


----------



## Diana C

My network and DirecTV installation:


----------



## Nofences

Here is my current setup.


----------



## ewing453

Rack system with patch panel. Mounted on OpenHouse grid rack module.


----------



## zx10guy




----------

